# Anyone wanna split/ sell some copasure?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*I did mine about 6 months ago and I think it's time again. So just wanted to see if anyone had some for sale as I didn't want to buy a big 'ol bottle. I only need 5 capsules and I already have all the smaller gelatin caps.

Thanks!*


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

I would like some too. I have 5 goats.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*If we can get a couple more people together we can all go in on a bottle ($45 at Jeffers) and split it up evenly. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 26, 2012)

I need enough for 5 goats as well.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*That's 15 capsules so far; there are 25 in a bottle so we only need 2 more people that want 5 caps. 

Oh and if I remember correctly, each capsule as it comes is good for 2 goats; they need to be divided in half.*


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 27, 2012)

ok, help me out here, what is it?


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> ok, help me out here, what is it?


Copper boluses.  Most areas of the US are do not have enough copper in the soil for goats.  

I have a big jar but I have 59 goats right now.  Otherwise I would share.


----------



## daisyjack (Dec 27, 2012)

I get in for 5 caps


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 27, 2012)

. It's great if we can help each other out and all chip in for a big bottle.


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 27, 2012)

I see, I suppose I will need to get some of those myself.  How often do you give them and how?  Will they just eat them?   Hide them in an apple??


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

*Ok so we have;

Myself; 5 caps
Glenmar; 5 caps
DaisyJack; 5 caps
Quiltnchick; 5 caps
Lovinglife: 5 caps?


Some people actually use a bolus gun and basically put the capsule down the throat. Others hide them in various treats, but you need to make sure your goat eats it's own and not the others' too.



So I can buy it and have it shipped here to my house and you guys can paypal me your portion and I'll mail them out to ya... sound fair? I'll have to calculate exactly how much it is after shipping. If I add something else in to make it over $60 we'll get free shipping, but it'll still be a couple dollars for me to ship it to you guys. *


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Ok so we have;
> 
> Myself; 5 caps
> Glenmar; 5 caps
> ...


Sounds good.  Just post here and I'll get a notification to my email.  Thanks so much!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't have a paypal account. I could send a check or money order.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I don't have a paypal account. I could send a check or money order.


*
That's fine. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 28, 2012)

*Ok, so it comes to $8.99 per person before shipping.

$44.95/ bottle  5 people = $8.99. Free shipping (from Jeffer's) because I will order myself something to make it above $60. 

I can ship them to you guys individually in bubble envelopes for about 2 bucks. 

So the total for each of us would be $11.

My paypal is my email; whitemountainsranch@yahoo.com. 

Please use the "personal" and "payment owed" options to avoid the paypal fees.

I will order it as soon as I get everyones payments in. *


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 28, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Ok, so it comes to $8.99 per person before shipping.
> 
> $44.95/ bottle  5 people = $8.99. Free shipping (from Jeffer's) because I will order myself something to make it above $60.
> 
> ...


Sent!  Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## daisyjack (Dec 28, 2012)

sounds good. thanks


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 28, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> Sent!  Thanks so much for doing this!


*
Welcome!!! *


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 28, 2012)

In the future, Santa Cruz Biotechnology makes a copper oxide goat bolus  in small amounts than copasure. 2-4 gram doses in gelatin caps. And their price per gram is competitive with copasure.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 28, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> In the future, Santa Cruz Biotechnology makes a copper oxide goat bolus  in small amounts than copasure. 2-4 gram doses in gelatin caps. And their price per gram is competitive with copasure.


Wish I had known this ahead of time.  Would have been much easier, because I have to buy empty caps and split the Copasure boluses.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 28, 2012)

I wish I'd seen the post sooner, so I could have shared the info! I've only done quick scans, not spending much time on the forum, so I missed it until tonight.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 28, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> I wish I'd seen the post sooner, so I could have shared the info! I've only done quick scans, not spending much time on the forum, so I missed it until tonight.


No worries.  I'll know for next time.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 28, 2012)

*Quick question Stacy; they come in 2-4 grams and the copasure is 12.5 right? so you could theoretically need 3 capsules of the new one?

Last year when I did it I used copasure and just split them in half...*


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 28, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Quick question Stacy; they come in 2-4 grams and the copasure is 12.5 right? so you could theoretically need 3 capsules of the new one?
> 
> Last year when I did it I used copasure and just split them in half...*


That's true - you do have to go by the weight of the animal being treated.  Good question


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 29, 2012)

The general rule is 1 gram per 22lbs of goat. But copper oxide rods are very difficult to overdose. 

The price per gram of copper oxide in Santa Cruz batch of 25, 4 gram capsules is 7.6 cents. With copasure in a jar of 25, 12.5 gram capsules, it is 6.9 cents per gram. So copasure is marginally cheaper. But the Santa Cruz is already put in smaller dosage sizes more appropriate for goats. And most backyard goat hobbyists, a jar of copasure is almost a lifetime of copper oxide, heh. I know I didn't need that much, which is why I was happy to find the other option.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 29, 2012)

*Ok guys, I have 2 people paid, still waiting for the other two. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ok three paid and one on the way!

I will order the bottle on Monday and send it out as soon as it comes! *


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 2, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Ok three paid and one on the way!
> 
> I will order the bottle on Monday and send it out as soon as it comes! *


Awesome!  Thanks again for doing this


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine is on the way.


Thanks


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*Welcome! *


----------



## Hickoryneck (Jan 3, 2013)

I ordered a bottle of 25 when Jeffers had it on sale for the 12 days of christmas

Here is how I gave the copper to my herd it worked great and was super easy so I wanted to share since you all will be using the pills soon 

I opened up the bolus and measued out half into a muffin liner  then poured it back into the top half of the bolus so I had 2 halfves measured out I then took apple jelly and filled the half boluses with it so the copper would not fall out I then used my bolus gun to give each adult her half pill and the jelly held the copper in like a champ  All my goats were easy to dose but one who somehow could manage to cough it back up 3 times so I held her mouth closed and she chewed it up then swallowed not ideal but she is a pain and I expect her to be the one to be weird like that  p.s. My goats are full sized and I used the Calf Bolus Gun 

I do have one kid so I measured her out a small dose and filled 2 caplets then put then in the bolus gun together and dosed her


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 3, 2013)

Hickoryneck said:
			
		

> I ordered a bottle of 25 when Jeffers had it on sale for the 12 days of christmas
> 
> Here is how I gave the copper to my herd it worked great and was super easy so I wanted to share since you all will be using the pills soon
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 14, 2013)

*Just an update guys, 

I ordered the stuff from Jeffers and we are just waiting for it to come. 

I'll mail it out individually once I get them in!

BUT while I was looking on Jeffers it looks like they are offering a new product; check it out!

http://www.jefferspet.com/copasure-for-sheep-and-goats/camid/LIV/cp/0040894/

So next time we wont have to do this to split it anymore! It should be pretty cost effective to just buy your own bottle now! 



Sorry it took me so long to update!*


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Just an update guys,
> 
> I ordered the stuff from Jeffers and we are just waiting for it to come.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and for the link!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

*Hey guys! Sorry it took so long, but the order came in today! Woo Hoo! 

I guess with Jeffers "free shipping on over $60" they use the cheapest method (and slowest), lol it said 2-12 days delivery. 

Anywho, it's finally in so I will be sending them out in the next couple days!

Thanks!*


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update, and also thanks for doing this!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sent everyone's packets out today! You will get them soon!!! Yay!*


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 25, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Sent everyone's packets out today! You will get them soon!!! Yay!*


Thanks so much!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 29, 2013)

I got them thanks so much. wow I didn't think they would be that big. I plan on only giving 1/2 to each. how am I going to get them to take it?


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 29, 2013)

Got mine in the mail yesterday.  Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 29, 2013)

Got mine too... THANKS!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*Last year I opened the caps and split them up and mixed their half with karo syrup and spread it on their favorite leaf, they gobbled them right down.

This year I am going to try actually bolusing them with a bolus gun. Actually going out to do it right now, I'll let you know how it worked!


Oh and welcome!!! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 29, 2013)

Got mine too. I am going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got a big ol bottle of 12.5g Copasure. I only have a handful of goats and this bottle will last me forever! Is anyone interested in splitting it with me?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*Well I went ahead and bolused all my girls today. It was sooooooooooooo easy! I should have bought a bolusing gun a long time ago! You got to put it pretty far back in their mouth, further than I first thought. But for 2 bucks it's by far the easiest way I've ever given goats medicine! 
*


----------



## Egg_Newton (Feb 2, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 2, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> Anybody?


*
I think you would probably get more views if you started a new thread with the same title as my thread, because we all got some I think you would get new people that might want to trade. Also, Jeffers now has smaller bottles of 2 gram and 4 gram capsules so you don't have to split them. *


----------

